# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  [Nouveaut] Possibilit de voter pour ou contre un message

## Anomaly

Bonjour,

Depuis avril 2006, il vous est possible de pouvoir noter une discussion (entre 1 et 5 toiles). Cependant ce systme n'est pas ncessairement le mieux adapt  toutes les situations, car les messages dans une mme discussion peuvent tre de qualit ingale. Quand il s'agit de rponses  une question technique, certaines rponses peuvent tre trs bonnes et compltes, d'autres imprcises ou fausses. Ou, dans une autre situation, les discussions dans les forums Dbats et Actualits : certains messages peuvent tre trs intressants, constructifs et objectifs, d'autres hors sujet, non arguments ou juste des appels  trolls.

La question tait donc : comment mettre en vidence cet tat de fait ? Comment rcompenser les bons messages et pnaliser les mauvais ?

Nous vous apportons la rponse en vous donnant dsormais la possibilit de pouvoir voter Pour (vous aimez) ou Contre (vous n'aimez pas) chaque message individuellement.

En bas  droite de chaque message, vous trouvez un bouton vert pour voter pour et un bouton rouge pour voter contre. Dans le bouton mme est indiqu le nombre actuel de votes sur ce bouton prcis. Cliquer sur le bouton ajoute votre vote de manire immdiate grce  Ajax.

Ce systme de vote n'est pas modr, mais grce au phnomne de masse des votes, cela pourra donner une ide de la qualit des messages : ceux ayant un grand nombre de votes positifs et peu de votes ngatifs seront trs probablement des messages de qualit.

Voter pour des messages, et avoir vos propres messages bien nots, vous permettent d'amliorer votre niveau d'utilisateur, donc votez ! Et faites des messages de qualit pour que les autres personnes aient envie de voter pour vos messages !

Quelques dtails techniques :
- Vous ne pouvez voter que si vous tes identifi, naturellement ; 
- Pour voter, vous devez avoir Javascript activ dans votre navigateur ; 
- Vous ne pouvez voter qu'une seule fois par message ; 
- Vous ne pouvez pas voter pour vos propres messages.

Ce mod du forum a t dvelopp par khayyam90. Merci  lui.  ::hola::

----------


## Anomaly

Vous pouvez donner votre avis et formuler des suggestions sur cette nouvelle fonctionnalit ici.  ::ccool::

----------

